# Noises drive me crazy!



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay, I don't know what's going on with me, maybe I'm just hypersensitive, but little noises are driving me nuts lately! I'll hear my mom chewing gum and it will sound so loud it makes me want to scream. Then I'll hear my dad jiggling the spare change in his pockets and I feel like it's travelling up my spine. It makes me want to strangle someone, I need it quiet! What's up with this? These things never used to bother me, I'm assuming these noises always took place, but somehow I never noticed them before. I also feel like I'm getting some kind of OCD, like the thought of someone using the hand towel to dry their hands before me or someone going near the glass I'm drinking out of gives me this horrible feeling. Now I have my own towel I use to dry my hands and if someone gets close to my glass, or eating utensils, I'll have to get new ones. My SA has gotten much better after therapy sessions and stuff, but now I have these new things going on. I don't what's going on, does anyone else relate to this, or have any theories? I'd appreciate any feedback, thanks.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes! The other day the phone kept ringing and I could not handle that, I could not handle people talking (felt they were talking too loud), etc. I don't know what causes it. I don't feel like that all of the time, but when I do feel that way it's horrible.


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

I'm so glad that someone else experiences this! Not that it's good for you, but at least I'm not the only one. I'm almost afraid I might hurt someone if they won't stop talking, or making some other noise like chewing. What do we do?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ya, i think I have this prob too. Sometimes it's people noises, and I feel like no one can live up to the standards I set for them (like no chewing gum, no burping, and other stuff) well, i mean it doesn't take much to peeve me. I try not to let anyone know, hehe. There must be some way to try to get used to it.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Anything loud annoys. I guess I just like quietness.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

Yes, I also have this problem. Everything frustrates me. Somedays it's worse than others.

I hate to hear anyone chewing, or licking their fingers, or any other gross mouth sounds. Sometimes I have to get up and leave if someone is eating too loudly. It drives me crazy. Also there's something about the sound of teeth on utensils that makes me cringe. Same with spoons clanging against bowls and stuff.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I hate when people have to shout and the loudness of cars when people beep etc,both of these really irritate me and worsen my anxiety.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

People chewing with their mouths open. GROSS!!! Loud cars and motorcycles. I hate when people feel the need to rev their engines for everyone within 500 miles to hear. Loud, crappy music never ceases to drive me nuts either. People with really dry skin who constantly scratch it. Oh man, that sound is awful. People who chew gum really obnoxiously should be hit over the head with a hard metal object. Also, when I'm at my grandparents house, they make tea at about 6 AM and they have this old pot that whistles when the water boils and can be heard 2 states over.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Noises, they just bug me in general...motorcycles or loud vehicles skidding outside, chewing/mouth noises, coughing, sneezing, sniffling, the works..


----------



## stapledmustard (Nov 8, 2003)

I have this problem too... it gets even worse in waiting rooms... of course what makes it worse is I can't drown it out... so I'll hear the baby crying, the mom yelling at her kids, the two gossipers in the back, the lady talking to herself, the guy mumbling, the kid on his cell phone... all at once. I can't make it background noise. It causes horrible panic. I talked to my doc about this (as it happens frequently at his office hahaha) and it led him to believe it might be a mix of ADHD (as there's no longer such a thing as ADD blehh) and my panic disorder. It's been a lot better since I started treatment for the ADHD. Not suggesting anything... just what my doc thought might be the case with me... and now that I don't have to deal with the distraction of all those noises I actually get stuff done hahaha... That and I can actually get out and do stuff without getting horribly irritated by everything. :banana


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

> It's been a lot better since I started treatment for the ADHD. Not suggesting anything... just what my doc thought might be the case with me... and now that I don't have to deal with the distraction of all those noises I actually get stuff done hahaha... That and I can actually get out and do stuff without getting horribly irritated by everything.


That's great news!!! That's food for thought though, about the ADHD (no more plain ol' ADD??  ) Noises in general bug me to no end, even my cats playing in other parts of the house bug me and I should be used to that by now (I've had them for a while). Thanks for posting that, Stapled! :squeeze


----------



## stapledmustard (Nov 8, 2003)

leppardess said:


> That's great news!!! That's food for thought though, about the ADHD (no more plain ol' ADD??  ) Noises in general bug me to no end, even my cats playing in other parts of the house bug me and I should be used to that by now (I've had them for a while). Thanks for posting that, Stapled! :squeeze


Yeah they took ADD out of the DSM a while back... I think it's stupid because I don't find myself all that hyper (well a little... but I think that's more of the bipolar haha..) and I know there are a lot of people with those symptoms who do not have the hyperactivity problems. I've heard RUMORS that they're going to add it back in the next revision but... well like I said... rumors. The ADHD is something to think about but there are a lot of other things that can cause the 'sensory overload' types of problems (the noise stuff). You have to describe it very very specifically to your doc in order for them to figure it out (or for them to even take it seriously in some cases).


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Some noises bug me...and when there's a lot of noise going on, it can sometimes overwhelm and drain me... I can get really annoyed by people chewing with their mouths open, too...and, oddly enough, sometimes my mom's voice (or maybe the volume of it?) actually grates on me, and I feel like my ears are ringing (almost like she's shouting even when she's not). It's not really all the time...but it can be really annoying when I AM experiencing it...


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I have this problem sometimes too...if there's too much going on, I can't concentrate on anything, and when it's really bad I can't even talk...I just stutter and can't finish my sentences...it's like I just can't think of the words with everything else going on. I never thought that could be related to ADHD...that's interesting.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Noises bug me too. I hate when people like the tv up so loud, and right now my cat is scratching in the litter box. Ughhh I hate that. It's like nails on the blackboard.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

> The ADHD is something to think about but there are a lot of other things that can cause the 'sensory overload' types of problems (the noise stuff). You have to describe it very very specifically to your doc in order for them to figure it out (or for them to even take it seriously in some cases).


 (((((((((((((((Stapled))))))))))))))))))) Thanks :squeeze I've suspected for some time that I had ADD (ADHD :roll ) since my oldest son was diagnosed with that.

I like the term 'sensory overload'... that seems to describe what I feel to a T :um :hide


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 10, 2004)

I hate the sound of the phone ringing and when someone knocks on the door. I've unplugged the phone, now all I need is to find a house with no doors.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I hate sudden loud noises, loud people, the phone ringing, the sound of my brother and his gf kissing, and high pitched talking teenage girls(no offense to anyone who talks like that) :um


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I wonder if we hate noises due to a chemical change in our brain due to the SA? I know that my sensitivity to noise got alot worse after my quick withdrawal from Celexa.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I am sensitive to noise. When the air conditioner is on, it seems like it is roaring sometimes. Then when the television is also on with the air conditioning, I can't even hear myself talk, and I feel like I have to shout when talking to someone.

My ears are fine tuned to pick out the sound of a bird chirping in the far distance, yet when people talk to me, I constantly have to ask them to repeat themselves.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't like loud noises either, especially in the morning. My dad is the worst. Whenever he's on the phone he talks soo loud...sometimes he'll be in the basement and he'll wake me up all the way in my room 2 floors above.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I hate all kinds of sounds. When stuff is too noisy I want it to be quiet, but when nobody is talking at all, I feel like there is an awkward silence and I almost feel as if I can hear the "sound of silence", which is crazy and extremely unbareable.

And if I'm having a convo with someone, sometimes they're voice is just ridiculously piercing....I always think the person I'm talking to is going to jump up for no reason and bite my ****ing head off!


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, noises get to me. I can't stand even having the TV on. I think that the news is really negative though. Cars driving by. Oh and the sound of eating utensils clinking on a plate!! Ugh.


----------



## inquisitive1973 (Nov 11, 2003)

noises bother me to - I especially dislike people having a private conversation when I'm in earshot - because I'm afraid I won't be able to tune it out and they'll notice I'm listening and wonder "what my problem is". For me, it's OCD. I think it's a habit I developed a long time ago - to listen for signs of "danger" or to listen just in case other people - ie family - expect me to hear what they are talking about. But now I have trouble tuning stuff like this out - and it creates stressful situations sometimes. I used to think it was ADD but ritalin (prescribed for ADD) temporarily helped but celexa prescribed for OCD) helped much much more. 

Obsessing about safety is common with OCD. And some people with OCD will have compulsions to do things like look at everything that crosses their path to watch for nails, glass etc. So I assume there will be people that do the same with listening.

Sometimes people with aspergers are hyper sensitive and are bothered by things like specific noises or textures

I used to hate the sound of vehicles driving by to - to me it always sounded like they should be driving slower. I once lived in an apartment that was next to a busy road. This helped a lot and vehicles don't bother me nearly as much anymore.

I've listened to the hypersensitive person audio series and I think this describes me well. People have said I'm sensitive. I'm not totally sure if it's one hundred percent a character trait or something I've developed because of obsessing. I do have trouble keeping my train of thought when sound is going on around me - so that makes me think it's more of a character trait of being hypersensitive.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes yes! noise = not so good. My mom was speaking to me near one ear and my brother on the other ear. That was just normal conversation where they both wanted my attention. It made me go absouletly crazy. :um


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

I can relate to this noise sensitivity thing and I have a history of SA. I'm 24 now and living on my own. When I lived at home with my mom, I would always be bothered by noise such as her chewing gum or rattling some dishes.. In fact, I became quite aggressive toward small noises.. Often, I would get into arguments about someone making noises around me. If i had to theorize about why certain people are more sensitive to noise, I'd have to say that some people are just much more aware of their surroundings than others. And, people with social anxiety are more likely to be the kind of people who hyperanalyze things around them because they are use to scanning their surroundings for people who may cause them anxiety. I have still not gotten over my sensitivity to noise really.. I have a few suitemates who are mostly introverted, quiet people, therefore I can deal with it.


----------



## SpeakUp (Nov 10, 2005)

I cant stand noises too, it seems also to really bring up negitive thoughts besides being intolrable. everything sounds like noise to me now.


----------

